# Just got a back blade, NEED MEASUREMENTS!!!!



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

i just picked up a 7 foot Daniels pull plow/back blade... i got the plow and the mount for the truck.. but no arms! can anyone get me any measurements for arms so i can make some???

thank you!
Alec


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

7d9_z28;1311673 said:


> i just picked up a 7 foot Daniels pull plow/back blade... i got the plow and the mount for the truck.. but no arms! can anyone get me any measurements for arms so i can make some???
> 
> thank you!
> Alec


Is that the one that was on CL in GR for $250? I'm pretty sure that is actually an older B&B by the looks of it, if thats the one you got. I was going to buy it a few days ago.

Give me a call tomorrow sometime and I can measure one of mine when I'm at the shop. I've got brand new pumps and controls if you need one.

517 930 6280


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah it was in coopersville, i paid 225. And yeah, i need a pump but i cant pay new pump prices... Im looking for a $150 or less pump. But yeah that would be sweet ill get in touch with you! Thanks


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Top links. 1 1/4" square stock 19" overall, 17 1/2" center to center holes. You could also go to tractor supply and get adjustable links but the shortest I have found were 2" longer so you would need to adjust your lower link to make up the difference. I did this on the back blade I just built.









Bottom link
Same square stock but overall is 22" and 20 1/2" center hole to hole.


















Here's that pump.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

how does that mount to your truck? i do not want to use that huge bumper that was included with mine, it sits way too low and is way more heavy duty than i would ever need, especially for my 1/2 ton and its only a 7 foot blade.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I made my 7' mount to the reciever hitch then I added 2 more box tubes to the hitch so it doesn't wobble. I added the center piece first then mounted it and tacked the two outer box's in place so it would all line up, pretty simple.


----------

